

Breaking the Cycle of Malware - Kenan
http://blog.cloudflare.com/breaking-the-cycle-of-malware

======
scrod
Now I have to ask: how is the unsophisticated user (at whom these messages are
apparently targeted) supposed to distinguish such alerts from actual malware
itself that masquerades as anti-viral/anti-malware software? If anything it
will establish a design that malware authors will be highly motivated to copy.

